# Western Ultramount 8' Straight blade



## lefuchs'd (Oct 22, 2018)

For sale: Western 8' straight blade. 3 plug BUT can be converted
Pick up in Brighton, Michigan 48116

Plow has just been removed from service after a plow upgrade.
Plowed with the entire 2022-23 season


Last year a new hydraulic reservoir was installed.
New lifting cylinder seal and flush during November 2022, along with new plow markers. New right side angle cylinder line 2/23.

Plow has been fleet maintained prior to the last 3 years of myself owning it. Since I have owned it, stored indoors during off season. Washed after plow events.

Has served my 1 man operation well, but I have upgraded to a new to me Prodigy. 

$1500/best. 
Contact me here to connect.

Brian


----------

